# BFP???



## danielle k (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi all, well i cracked!!!! im 5dp5dt and ive just done a first response early result test. There is definatley 2 lines there!! ones slightly more faint than the other but there all the same. I didnt need to hold it to the light or anything its very visible. Can i trust these tests?? Can they say positive then the blood test be negative?? my heads all over the place. I dont know wether to be excited just yet. Any opinions would be really appreciated. Xx


----------



## jess 0x0 (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry i've got no advice but I hope it is true.
I'm currently 5dp5dt haven't got the guts to test this early lol

Congratulations!

Jess xxx


----------



## muffin1302 (May 9, 2008)

I had a very very faint line 7dp3dt so its possible. Good luck hope they get darker


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh Danielle, you are one brave lady!..I am 4dp5dt and thinking to wait the next 6days the earliest to test..fingercrossed the result is real xx.. Why don't you come over to the June 2ww? we could do with some of your early bfp dust, lol..


----------



## Kinab (Oct 28, 2009)

I tested 5dp5dt and got a light positive. I sm now 33 weeks pregnant with twins. It is definitely looking positive..... Hope the lines keel getting stronger!! I also tested this early with my first cycle that resulted in DD. x


----------



## danielle k (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi everyone, thankyou for your replies. I keep looking at the test and its still the same. The line isnt that much lighter than the other. Ive been doing a lot of reading online about the trigger shot and apparantley it stays in your system for 10 days. I had mine 13 days ago so im thinking it cant be that?? Im going to test again on monday and see what happens. I dont really know how to feel at the moment. Its very strange. Lol. Good luck to all  xx


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

I Used The Very Same 1s At 7dp3dt And Had A Very Clear Positive (pg with twins) So Id Say Its A Fab Sign  


Jay x


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

I tested 7dp 3dt with first response and got a BFP twins too so be afraid lol xx


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Jules I Love Your Comment   x


Jay x


----------



## danielle k (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi ladies. Thankyou for your replies. I swore i wasnt going to test again til monday but i couldnt resist this morning. Lol. The test is still positive and the line is darker than yesterday  otd is thursday. Im scared to believe it untill i get the blood test result. Only 4 days to go. Eeeek!!! thankyou again for your positive comments. Congrats to those with bfps and lots of luck to those on their way there    xx


----------



## jess 0x0 (Jun 8, 2011)

I tested this morning too, a very faint positive! 
Gonna test tomorrow too just to see if its darker.



Jess
xxx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Can i just say ladies how brave i think you all are    My OTD is Wednesday and I'm scared witless to test then never mind early    

 on your BFPs and    for the lines getting darker  

Essie x


----------



## danielle k (Apr 5, 2012)

Congrats jess, keeping my fingers crossed your line gets darker 

essiejean i was petrified when i tested yesterday but im soooo impatient i couldnt wait. I wanted to know before the bllod test, that way i could prepare myself for a negative when i phoned for the results. Didnt want to burst into tears down the phone to the nurse. Crazy i know but thats how ive always been. Im glad i did it though. Lots of luck to you for wed.  Xx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Daniellek - I can understand the impatience, this 2ww sends you     and as you say its good to be prepared for the clinic call.  

 again   and all the best  
Essie xx


----------

